# Télécommande des écouteurs ne marche plus sur iPod Shuffle



## yoannj19 (18 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

Depuis quelques jours, lorsque j'essaie d'utiliser la télécommande de mes écouteurs in-ear (pour modifier le volume, changer de chanson, etc...), celle-ci ne fonctionne pas sur mon iPod. La musique fonctionne très bien, la qualité est aussi impecable que d'habitude mais je n'arrive pas à faire fonctionner la mini-télécommande. Mais le problème ne vient pas des écouteurs ni de la petite télécommande, mais de l'iPod Shuffle, car j'ai essayé mes écouteurs sur un autre iPod, et la télécommande marche parfaitement...
Avez-vous une solution à me proposer ? Ce problème vous est-il déjà arrivé ? Dois-je me rendre dans un service agréé Apple ?

Merci beaucoup d'avance,
Yoann J.


----------

